# VFX Companies in the UAE !!



## thomasv (Oct 21, 2012)

Do you know of any good VFX companies in the UAE? Looking for an opportunity for a friend of mine. He is having over 3 years of experience in the VFX field and has worked for some great movies, he is coming over here to look for some opportunities.

Please buzz me with any ideas on the field.

Thanks.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

A quick google of VFX Dubai brings this up http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=vf...1e92090ffeb161&bpcl=35466521&biw=1024&bih=640


----------

